
Native Clojure with GraalVM - tosh
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kjZP_wBQJ2U
======
fulafel
Cool demo here:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kjZP_wBQJ2U&t=6m40s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kjZP_wBQJ2U&t=6m40s)

piping a few cli tools together and inferring a spec for the node package json
format. Those cli tools are small & fast native binaries compiled by GraalVM.

------
tosh
slides: [https://janstepien.com/native-clojure-with-
graalvm/](https://janstepien.com/native-clojure-with-graalvm/)

